# Differential Contortions



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

My center differential lock had been getting tired for awhile now. It would take some time to engage and then it would pop-out while driving on occasion. Long story short it eventually quit working. I only found this out after I had a shop remove the transmission for a clutch replacement (it would have been so convenient then :banghead. So Last night I went about removing the diff lock. It actually went better than I was dreading. I jacked up the front of the car and removed the passenger side wheel. I was able to access the diff lock through the passenger side wheel well (through the space normally occupied by the axle and through the opening where the control rod passes through). I was able to un-clip the vacuum actuator from the rod by sticking a long flat-blade screwdriver from underneath the car right to the passenger side of the catalytic converter. It was pretty easy to to pry the two apart that way. After about an hour BEHOLD!



I have read a few posts about replacing these actuators with a Mercedes door-look unit so I ordered on of those, but Jim Ellis VW listed the original part (albeit for A LOT more). I'll confess I ordered one those slightly skeptical that they will be able to get it. We'll see. If the unit from Jim Ellis shows up I may just end up returning it.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I don't think you're going to see that 'genuine' actuator. 
I tried ordering a pair of them from Auburn VW (1stVWParts.com) about 2 years ago (just after I bought my QSW.) Zeb informed me that they are quite NLA. Sorry! 

The M-B actuators work well, though. Bolt pattern is right (but, you only get to use two bolts), easy to thread the housing, easy to thread the actuator rod. 
I replaced my rear actuator with one last year - that lock engages near-instantly. That made me kick myself for not doing the center lock actuator when I did the engine rebuild (because "it didn't leak") - the rear one engages a _lot_ faster than the center one does now. :banghead:


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Arrived*

Sorry it's been a few weeks. Got busy.

So the box from Jim Ellis VW arrived and low and behold this was inside.



The part was an exact match right down to the labeling. I did have to remove the fork attached to the actuator and put on the plastic connector from the original part (not pictured here). Is it worth the price I paid? Probably not, but I'm a sucker for original parts. 

Now I just need to sort out the dash control. For some reason it has no problem working the rear lock, but the center lock still isn't working from the dash control. I can make it work with my hand vacuum no problem. I need to take things apart and check the vacuum lines to the control and go from there.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

No. Freaking. Way. 

As to the lock control: 
I came up with a way to, ah, "fix" it if it's leaky (which it likely is.) It's in the "What did you do to your Quantum today?" thread (and, is fairly recent.) 
Mine sticks a little, yes (should have used different grease, methinks); but, it works (before, it didn't work at all.)


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Make sure that the black/white vacuum pod under the battery tray is working correctly. This is the correct part: http://www.idparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_71&products_id=1431
The rear lock engages easier then the front.


----------

